# lovely birds, i just have to say that



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

wonderfull birds, pigeons are the moust inteligence birds on earth, dont you think soo


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lovely photo, too - they look like pretty contented birds to me 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

romanian pigeon said:


> dont you think soo


ABSOLUTELY!!! 

Your pictures are just lovely, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

After my first feral rescue, 14 or so years ago - I was hooked. They are incredible birds. Before that, I was never really "into" birds. Although I was very attracted to and bought alot of bird jewelry (gold and sterling feather earings, flying bird pendants, hand painted feathers on bone by native americans) I guess it was my "calling" and didn't realize it  No new jewelry - just new birds!
Very nice pictures - they look very happy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful birds and pictures, love the one with them splashing...I never get tired of seeing pics of pidjies....thats another reason I like PT so much, common ground when it comes to pidjies,


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wonderful pictures! 

I never get tired of seeing pijjie photos. 
I especially enjoy those at 'bath time'. 

Many thanks for sharing yours with us.

Cindy


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Best thing about them is that they're so nice and plump!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

RP - your photography is so appealing to me - just outstanding shots! 

Pigeons are so wonderful and you have captured them at their best - just doing what comes naturally.

You have given me more "desktop" pictures to enjoy - so, thank you very much!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> pigeons are the moust inteligence birds on earth, dont you think soo


Yes, I just had one knocking on my patio door trying to get attention. I think he wants a snack!

Great pictures, Pijes look happy!


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

thank you all , next year i will try to make a calendar with 12 pages, all season including, wish me luck)))))


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Yes, I just had one knocking on my patio door trying to get attention. I think he wants a snack!
> 
> Great pictures, Pijes look happy!


Sounds like the one I get on the balcony who clings to the frame of the glass in the door, and peers in to see if there's anyone/any food about 

John


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice pictures of your birds. I like the way you captured the water splashing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeeeehaaaw....LAST one in is a _chicken!!_ Bombs awaaaay!!  

Beautiful pictures and pijies!!

Hugs and Scritches!!

Shi


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

those are some awesome pictures  great photo skills you got there


----------

